# Opiate dependence and doomsday...



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

As a fairly new prepper as well as a worker in the field of substance abuse, I have been extremely concerned lately regarding those citizens who suffer with opiate dependence. There are nearly 1,000 methadone maintenance patients in my town alone, and I assume close to the same number, if not more, who are on a Suboxone maintenance program as well. When the SHTF, what are these people going to do? The clinics, doctors offices, hospitals, and pharmacies won't last long. Anyone stock piling opiates of any kind would obviously have an advantage initially, but that would turn into a liability very quickly when several people in withdrawal want what you've got. I just wonder what is to come, like many others I suppose, and I am concerned for those who have any medical issues that require prescription medications, not only the opiate dependent persons. Working in the field has shown me just how dependent society has become on the infrastructure in general. Day after day they go in droves to get medicated. Missing a day!? Forget it, unheard of without illicit use to back them up... What is a possible alternative!? Start growing poppies? Probably not a good plan right now anyways... By the time you could plant them and harvest them your withdrawals will probably have ended, if you could stick it out that long.. Addiction is an evil thing and I just wanted to get a little conversation going about it. Even if you yourself are not an addict, alcoholic, etc., you most likely know someone who has battled some form of one or the other... Thoughts and possible scenarios are welcome!! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not a mean or cruel person(by most accounts) but those with opiate addictions have several choices, 1) Continue with their addiction, 2) Kick the habit now while support mechanisms are in place to assist them, 3) Go into the uncertainty of the future and take what comes.

The best option would obviously be to kick the habit now while the support is available to assist them. If/when world goes to the swine(SHTF), the decision will be made for them and they will then only have the option to kick the habit or die trying, thats not my choice for them but the one that they would choose for themselves.

I am currently dependent on insulin and I have made preparations for the for the future so I am not one of those people who are far separated from the "need" for medication. My dependence on it is mostly my fault so to a degree we are in the same boat, we have to take responsibility for ourselves and not depend on others to care for us.

Many of the people on this site have a ready made remedy for those who would go from house to house trying to satisfy a want/need for things they dont have. Those who would do this are are referred to as "Zombies" and the opinion of many here is that they would only be a problem for a short while.

That may not be what you were wanting to see but its the bottom line.

Edit: I do know someone who battled and overcame an addiction(coke) and I am aware of how hard it was on him(was a 20 year habit for him), If he could do it so could anyone else. He had no help, he woke up one day and decided that he no longer wanted to snort the stuff and he stopped cold turkey. It was rough on him and he went through his own personal HeII but he did it.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Citygirl, I'm sure you know how sick they will be when they don't get their fix. Just like heorin addiction. I'm sure you have seen how hard it is for addicts to withdraw even with modern conveinences. I would predict a very desprate bunch. and that's putting it lightly. I also work in an area where I deal with addicts and dealers. Good people have done some really bad things when they don't get what they are "sick" from not getting. If I had a choice, I would much rather deal with a weed smoker having the munchies and eating all my goodies.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Life sucks, maybe they shouldn't have become dependent on drugs.

For the rest of us, that short period of time between when they realize they can't get help and before they die is going to be dangerous.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I would put drug addicts in the same category as anyone else who did not prepare. There could be many, many people starving because they NEED to eat. Addicts need whatever they are addicted to and all of us need food, water and shelter.

Those of us here have decided to be ready in case of a disruption to our normal way of obtaining things we need. That is why we are at a site like this, to seek advice about what is needed and how to go about it. Well, and for moral support too, the majority of the sheeple and all the MSM think we are nuts. Grocery stores all empty? We have a backup supply or a way to provide our own. Clothing stores empty? We have a backup supply of warm clothing or a way to provide our own. Drug stores empty? Those of us who require prescription medications have a backup supply in rotation or a valid workaround. Those of us who have found herbal remedies for our ailments have herb gardens going and the knowledge to process those herbs to use. I drink and smoke tobacco. I have prepared to be without a normal way to obtain a supply of these things. If I was addicted to opiates, yes, I would have started growing and learning how to process bread seed poppies long ago.

Being addicted might not have been their choice but they are there now. They can prepare to be without a normal supply route or we will only have to worry about them for the first month or so. Cold, cruel way of looking at it? You bet it is. It could be a very cold, cruel world for a while and those of us preparing have better have been preparing to be dealing with it in the same manner.


----------



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I have several things to follow up: first of all, opiate dependent addicts who are in recovery programs such as methadone maintenance, as well as those who are dependent on illicit heroin, percocets, and all other opiates will not DIE from withdrawal. The only drugs you can die from the withdrawals are alcohol and benzodiazepines such as Valium, Klonopin, Xanax, etc. Cocaine does not produce physical dependence or withdrawal, however, tolerance is developed. Cocaine has a high addiction potential due to psychological dependence. Will there be hoards of cocaine and crack fiends running around fiending at TEOTWAWKI? Most likely, but the ones who will be physically sick and more likely to attempt crimes, etc. will be the opiate addicts. As someone in recovery myself, I am aware that life sucks. I am also aware that I didn't wake up one day and say "I want to be an addict?" yes, I chose to use, but the addiction was a casualty of my using. After 7 years drug-free, I can tell you that life also gets better. If it sucks, you are usually choosing something or behaving in a way that makes it suck... Not all drug users become addicts and not all addicts will remain addicted... People get better and I'm living proof. I know of several preppers who are also opiate dependent. I just worry for them. These are good, hard working people with homes, families, and jobs. They are on a maintenance program of either methadone or suboxone in order to manage their dependence and treat their addictions, usually along with therapy, etc. Withdrawals from heroin on the street usually last 3-10 days. Withdrawals from methadone or suboxone can last months.

I also wanted to comment on the post regarding herbal remedies. What types of plants have analgesic properties? I would love to learn some more about that... Please send me a link to any info, as I would be very interested in some natural pain killers to recommend to others... And thank you again for replying to my post. Though our opinions may vastly differ, I do appreciate the responses!!


----------

